# Stuck in HD Stretch



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

SD can adjust
HD can't.

Up/Down buttons, zero effect.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

have you tried the "page" buttons? Or is that what you meant by "up and down arrows". 

Try changing the remote batteries. 

Unplug and restart.

Restore factory defaults.

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. Senior moment. Up/down should have page up/down as you guessed. All is well.


----------

